# bulk binchotan sourcing help!



## zenitram9110 (Jan 29, 2018)

hey everyone,

another forum member and myself are opening a restaurant in denver. i was wondering if anyone has any leads on sourcing binchotan in the area.

i know its a long shot but anything helps. im also open to recommendations in the continental US.

thanks!


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jan 29, 2018)

Definitely not in your area but Im pretty sure Ive read a post here somewhere a while ago that Jon at jki has a line on it. I filed this in my brain to call and ask when mine runs low in the future.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 30, 2018)

yeah... got a whole closet of the stuff... a lot of guys out here are using it at their restaurants


----------



## CB1968 (Feb 1, 2018)

JBroida said:


> yeah... got a whole closet of the stuff... a lot of guys out here are using it at their restaurants



Jon I have just purchased a Konro barbeque in Australia from a local supplier.
I have also purchased 3Kg of white Tosa Binchotan to use with the BBq, they also offer white Kishu Binchotan from Wakayama prefecture, can you tell me if there is much difference between these two white charcoals from different areas of Japan?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2018)

there are differences, but for the vast majority of people in the vast majority of situations, the differences wont matter that much. Just make sure that the size of the charcoal is consistent and the pieces are well formed, and you should be good.


----------



## CB1968 (Feb 1, 2018)

JBroida said:


> there are differences, but for the vast majority of people in the vast majority of situations, the differences wont matter that much. Just make sure that the size of the charcoal is consistent and the pieces are well formed, and you should be good.



Thanks


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2018)

no prob


----------



## mise_en_place (Feb 5, 2018)

zenitram9110 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> another forum member and myself are opening a restaurant in denver. i was wondering if anyone has any leads on sourcing binchotan in the area.
> 
> ...



I used to live in Denver. Where are you opening your place?


----------

